# Help, Galvanized Pipe Break



## wyomble (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey

My business partner who is the general contractor went about 1000 miles away for a funeral and a galvanized pipe in a 1 1/4 hot water line just broke in the basement of one of our properties. It isn't a small hole it's spraying everywhere. I turned the hot water off but need to get it fixed ASAP. I noticed there are band clamps all over the pipe but I don't know if one of those will repair a crack that is 1/4 inch or so. Is there any temporary fix that will last a couple days until we can repipe the whole thing?

Alan


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Call a plumber?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Yep, this should have been replaced long ago, warning signs were known for too long, these signs are the band clamps found throughout, time to replace, call plumber or learn how to put copper or 1-1/4" Wirsbo pipe together real fast. Oh wait, Wirsbo will require a expansion tools not to mention fitting. 

Call a plumber.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

I wouldnt wait to fix it. Do you know how to replace it? Since it is gal pipe unscrew the pipe(may have to heat the fittings)and take it out and put a new peisce in, but take take my word for it wait until a plumber says it is ok.


----------

